# Have you fished "Chicken Bone Beach" lately, PLEASE READ



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

The sister of a close friend went missing on August 12. Her car was found, with her cell and bike inside, parked at Chicken Bone Beach last night. 

Anyone who has fished that stretch of beach or driven by on the way to Ft P, please, pass *any* info on the authorities. Toll booth cameras show her car driving on to the island on the 12th.

Here is the news link: http://www.weartv.com/news/features...est-escambia-county-missing-woman-35167.shtml

Thank you for any information or help. 

I don't know the real name of this beach, but I know everyone recognizes this one.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

BTT...in prayer for her safe return, and justice dealt if wrong has been done. Chicken bone beach isn't a place, I'd want to find a missing person's car. I'd check out the area to see if there is a regular Monday or Tuesday night transaction crowd.  Good luck. Quiet prayers. Tight lines. YRM


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Updated: Wednesday, August 21 2013, 11:45 AM CDT
PENSACOLA BEACH -- The family of a missing Pensacola woman is now searching Pensacola Beach for answers.

They say they found 25 year old Tiffany Daniels' Toyota Four-Runner near Fort Pickens last night.

She was last seen getting into that vehicle at Pensacola State College on August 12th. 
She works at the school in the Theater Department.

Her supervisor says everything seemed normal the day she disappeared, but she did ask to leave early.

Her family says she'd usually let them know where she is.
They say she is very trusting, which makes them concerned.

"If you can't physically get away you fight with all your might, like I told you don't give up, you can do anything you put your mind to and please come home and we love you" 12

If you have any information about Tiffany Daniel's disappearance, you're asked to call the Escambia County Sheriff's Office.Missing woman's car found at Pensacola Beach


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Friends of a missing Pensacola State College employee Tiffany Heaven Daniels will be holding a beach-wide search for the 25-year-old this morning.
The search will begin at 9 a.m. Quietwater Beach, near the location where some of Daniels’ belongings were found Tuesday, according to friends and family. Those in the search team will be canvassing the area and posting flyers of the missing woman around the beach. 

“We want to see if anyone out there might have seen anything or knows anything about what might have happened,” said Terry Strickland, 21, who is helping to organize the search. “We have about a dozen people participating, right now.”

Daniels went missing, shortly after leaving work at Pensacola State College on the evening of Aug. 12. She was reported missing to authorities by her mother, according to the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office.

On Tuesday, Daniels’ gray 1999 Toyota 4-runner, bike and cell phone were found in the parking lot of Park West on Pensacola Beach, according to friends and family.

Daniels is 5-foot-7-inch female with blonde hair and blue eyes. She is described by friends as “the most compassionate person you’ll ever meet.”

“Everybody who knows Tiffany is scared out of their minds,” Strickland said.

Members of the public are welcome to participate in the search, Strickland said.

Anyone with information on her whereabouts, is asked to contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office at 436-9620.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a FWIW, Ft. Pickens has been closed since last Friday or Thursday. Not sure how relevant that is or isn't.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> BTT...in prayer for her safe return, and justice dealt if wrong has been done. Chicken bone beach isn't a place, I'd want to find a missing person's car. I'd check out the area to see if there is a regular Monday or Tuesday night transaction crowd. Good luck. Quiet prayers. Tight lines. YRM


 
+1 Where there is Prayer, there is Hope, our family offers up the same prayers.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I find it very disturbing that she went missing on August 12th and her vehicle was just found last night in a very public area. That's nearly a week. Did routine patrols miss this? For a week!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I would deff search Fort Pickens as it is closed and a lot of land for someone to get loss in. Hope she is found safe.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read this or respond. 

People have been canvassing the island, searching and passing flyers, and I believe the Rangers and Sheriff were out at the park today. Unfortunately, no new updates. Hopefully the crime lab will get results from her car soon.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

FishinFool said:


> I find it very disturbing that she went missing on August 12th and her vehicle was just found last night in a very public area. That's nearly a week. Did routine patrols miss this? For a week!


Yes, that is weird how her vehicle was overlooked for so long by so many. Especially over the weekend.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

patrols don't care who is parked there or for how long. sometimes a patrol car is parked in the sound side parking lot but the person in it is usually on some kind of electronic device or sleeping and many cars belonging to the hotel/condos to the east park there regularly. 

I've left my car parked on the beach side overnight with no issues while kayaking or surf fishing. while on the beach we never even got a courtesy check by patrols. 

hope all is well.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> patrols don't care who is parked there or for how long. sometimes a patrol car is parked in the sound side parking lot but the person in it is usually on some kind of electronic device or sleeping and many cars belonging to the hotel/condos to the east park there regularly.
> 
> I've left my car parked on the beach side overnight with no issues while kayaking or surf fishing. while on the beach we never even got a courtesy check by patrols.
> 
> hope all is well.


Here we go again!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Here we go again!


not sure what you mean by that. but spend a night out there and you'll see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> not sure what you mean by that. but spend a night out there and you'll see exactly what I'm talking about.


Ive spent many nights out there and worked that particular parking lot for 9 years as an LEO. I know exactly what goes on. Your post appears, to badger the police like you expect them to walk around and look in every vehicle. Ill say it again. Quit basing your posts only on what you read on this forum. This is obviously an open police investigation. I wasnt aware that just because you decide to fish or kayak all night that the LEO's should be out checking on your welfare. I find it funny that as soon as an LEO would do that then most folks would feel harassed. Damn if they do, damn if they dont!

On another note I hope shes found OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Ive spent many nights out there and worked that particular parking lot for 9 years as an LEO. I know exactly what goes on. Your post appears, to badger the police like you expect them to walk around and look in every vehicle. Ill say it again. Quit basing your posts only on what you read on this forum. This is obviously an open police investigation. I wasnt aware that just because you decide to fish or kayak all night that the LEO's should be out checking on your welfare. I find it funny that as soon as an LEO would do that then most folks would feel harassed. Damn if they do, damn if they dont!
> 
> On another note I hope shes found OK. :thumbsup:


I wasn't basing my posts on anything i read here. only personal experience of multiple occasions at that lot. 

i wont get into that on this thread.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Ive spent many nights out there and worked that particular parking lot for 9 years as an LEO. I know exactly what goes on. Your post appears, to badger the police like you expect them to walk around and look in every vehicle. Ill say it again. Quit basing your posts only on what you read on this forum. This is obviously an open police investigation. I wasnt aware that just because you decide to fish or kayak all night that the LEO's should be out checking on your welfare. I find it funny that as soon as an LEO would do that then most folks would feel harassed. Damn if they do, damn if they dont!
> 
> On another note I hope shes found OK. :thumbsup:


Arguing over this, on this post, is juvenile. Keep to the topic, and please forego any personal vendettas about LEOs, or anything that isn't pertinent to the missing woman, her friends, and family. If you want to dispute something please start another thread, and remember fishing is awesome, and that is what is primarily supposed to be discussed on this forum. Tight lines!! Silent prayers. YRM


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FishinFool said:


> I find it very disturbing that she went missing on August 12th and her vehicle was just found last night in a very public area. That's nearly a week. Did routine patrols miss this? For a week!


Maybe her vehicle has not been parked where found since she went missing.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Any updates?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but is anyone searching the water?

Went in water, caught in rip, tired out etc... Just curious as I have not really seen and references to a gulf search.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

BTT for updates...YRM


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Updates. A resident in the condos across from the beach said her car was definitely not there two days before it was found. Volunteers, Sheriff Dept and Rangers has searched a great majority of the island asking questions, hanging flyers, and looking for any signs. I'm not aware of a search from the water. 

From yesterday's news article: "KlassKids is getting involved in the search and will hold an organizational meeting (Friday, August 23rd) in Pensacola at "Long Hollow Studio" located at 700 N Guillemard Street. The meeting gets underway at 7 o'clock for anyone who wants to help in the search for Tiffany." I believe officials from local LE will be there as well. 

Thanks for taking a look at this post, even though it's not fishing related. I wish I had more details or better updates.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am praying for a safe return.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope she's found and doing ok.

There are cameras looking at every car / tag that enters the beach. I know it's probably a lot to look through but, if the condo resident says the vehicle arrived in the last 48 hours maybe that will narrow down the time frame


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has there been an update after the search?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Has there been an update after the search?


on the face book page yes, there is allot. she is still missing


----------

